# running LibreOffice in a bastille container



## gRoot (Oct 11, 2020)

I have made a bastille container called briarcliff and installed LibreOffice and xauth in it when I try to run LibreOffice trough ssh on the host The splash screen shows up but it gets stuck there and libreoffice never loads. I ran `ssh -vvv -CY briarcliff libreoffice` but I don't understand the debug information enough to fix anything. I was hoping someone here can help me figure this out. The following is the debug output that I got. Thank you for any help you may be able to offer.


```
debug3: send packet: type 5
debug3: receive packet: type 7
debug1: SSH2_MSG_EXT_INFO received
debug3: receive packet: type 6
debug2: service_accept: ssh-userauth
debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received
debug3: send packet: type 50
debug3: receive packet: type 51
debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,keyboard-interactive
debug3: start over, passed a different list publickey,keyboard-interactive
debug3: preferred publickey,keyboard-interactive,password
debug3: authmethod_lookup publickey
debug3: remaining preferred: keyboard-interactive,password
debug3: authmethod_is_enabled publickey
debug1: Next authentication method: publickey
debug3: send packet: type 50
debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply
debug3: receive packet: type 60
debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg rsa-sha2-512 blen 279
debug3: send packet: type 50
debug3: receive packet: type 52
debug1: Enabling compression at level 6.
debug1: Authentication succeeded (publickey).
Authenticated to xLibreOffice ([172.18.66.1]:22).
debug1: channel 0: new [client-session]
debug3: ssh_session2_open: channel_new: 0
debug2: channel 0: send open
debug3: send packet: type 90
debug1: Requesting no-more-sessions@openssh.com
debug3: send packet: type 80
debug1: Entering interactive session.
debug1: pledge: exec
debug3: receive packet: type 80
debug1: client_input_global_request: rtype hostkeys-00@openssh.com want_reply 0
debug3: receive packet: type 4
debug1: Remote: /home/gRoot/.ssh/authorized_keys:1: key options: agent-forwarding port-forwarding pty user-rc x11-forwarding
debug3: receive packet: type 4
debug1: Remote: /home/gRoot/.ssh/authorized_keys:1: key options: agent-forwarding port-forwarding pty user-rc x11-forwarding
debug3: receive packet: type 91
debug2: Fssh_channel_input_open_confirmation: channel 0: callback start
debug2: x11_get_proto: /usr/local/bin/xauth  list :0.0 2>/dev/null
debug1: Requesting X11 forwarding with authentication spoofing.
debug2: channel 0: request x11-req confirm 1
debug3: send packet: type 98
debug2: fd 3 setting TCP_NODELAY
debug3: Fssh_ssh_packet_set_tos: set IP_TOS 0x48
debug2: client_session2_setup: id 0
debug1: Sending command: libreoffice
debug2: channel 0: request exec confirm 1
debug3: send packet: type 98
debug2: Fssh_channel_input_open_confirmation: channel 0: callback done
debug2: channel 0: open confirm rwindow 0 rmax 32768
debug3: receive packet: type 99
debug2: Fssh_channel_input_status_confirm: type 99 id 0
debug2: X11 forwarding request accepted on channel 0
debug2: channel 0: rcvd adjust 2097152
debug3: receive packet: type 99
debug2: Fssh_channel_input_status_confirm: type 99 id 0
debug2: exec request accepted on channel 0
debug3: receive packet: type 90
debug1: client_input_channel_open: ctype x11 rchan 2 win 65536 max 16384
debug1: client_request_x11: request from 172.18.66.1 37873
debug2: fd 7 setting O_NONBLOCK
debug3: fd 7 is O_NONBLOCK
debug1: channel 1: new [x11]
debug1: confirm x11
debug3: send packet: type 91
debug2: channel 1: window 2047428 sent adjust 41532
debug2: channel 1: window 2039808 sent adjust 49152
debug2: channel 1: window 2039808 sent adjust 49152
debug2: channel 1: window 2039808 sent adjust 49152
debug2: channel 1: window 2039808 sent adjust 49152
debug2: channel 1: window 2039808 sent adjust 49152
debug2: channel 1: window 2039808 sent adjust 49152
debug2: channel 1: window 2039808 sent adjust 49152
debug2: channel 1: window 2039808 sent adjust 49152
debug2: channel 1: window 2039808 sent adjust 24576
debug2: channel 1: window 2043028 sent adjust 32768
debug3: receive packet: type 90
debug1: client_input_channel_open: ctype x11 rchan 3 win 65536 max 16384
debug1: client_request_x11: request from 172.18.66.1 21340
debug2: fd 8 setting O_NONBLOCK
debug3: fd 8 is O_NONBLOCK
debug1: channel 2: new [x11]
debug1: confirm x11
debug3: send packet: type 91
debug3: receive packet: type 90
debug1: client_input_channel_open: ctype x11 rchan 4 win 65536 max 16384
debug1: client_request_x11: request from 172.18.66.1 28914
debug2: fd 9 setting O_NONBLOCK
debug3: fd 9 is O_NONBLOCK
debug1: channel 3: new [x11]
debug1: confirm x11
debug3: send packet: type 91
debug2: channel 2: rcvd adjust 47656
debug3: receive packet: type 96
debug2: channel 3: rcvd eof
debug2: channel 3: output open -> drain
debug2: channel 3: obuf empty
debug2: channel 3: close_write
debug2: channel 3: output drain -> closed
debug1: channel 3: FORCE input drain
debug2: channel 3: ibuf empty
debug2: channel 3: send eof
debug3: send packet: type 96
debug2: channel 3: input drain -> closed
debug2: channel 3: send close
debug3: send packet: type 97
debug3: channel 3: will not send data after close
debug3: receive packet: type 97
debug2: channel 3: rcvd close
debug3: channel 3: will not send data after close
debug2: channel 3: is dead
debug2: channel 3: garbage collecting
debug1: channel 3: free: x11, nchannels 4
debug3: channel 3: status: The following connections are open:
  #0 client-session (t4 r0 i0/0 o0/0 fd 4/5 cc -1)
  #1 x11 (t4 r2 i0/0 o0/0 fd 7/7 cc -1)
  #2 x11 (t4 r3 i0/0 o0/0 fd 8/8 cc -1)
  #3 x11 (t4 r4 i3/0 o3/0 fd 9/9 cc -1)

debug3: receive packet: type 90
debug1: client_input_channel_open: ctype x11 rchan 4 win 65536 max 16384
debug1: client_request_x11: request from 172.18.66.1 14195
debug2: fd 9 setting O_NONBLOCK
debug3: fd 9 is O_NONBLOCK
debug1: channel 3: new [x11]
debug1: confirm x11
debug3: send packet: type 91
debug2: channel 3: rcvd adjust 34448
debug3: receive packet: type 90
debug1: client_input_channel_open: ctype x11 rchan 5 win 65536 max 16384
debug1: client_request_x11: request from 172.18.66.1 62336
debug2: fd 10 setting O_NONBLOCK
debug3: fd 10 is O_NONBLOCK
debug1: channel 4: new [x11]
debug1: confirm x11
debug3: send packet: type 91
debug3: receive packet: type 96
debug2: channel 4: rcvd eof
debug2: channel 4: output open -> drain
debug2: channel 4: obuf empty
debug2: channel 4: close_write
debug2: channel 4: output drain -> closed
debug1: channel 4: FORCE input drain
debug2: channel 4: ibuf empty
debug2: channel 4: send eof
debug3: send packet: type 96
debug2: channel 4: input drain -> closed
debug2: channel 4: send close
debug3: send packet: type 97
debug3: channel 4: will not send data after close
debug3: receive packet: type 97
debug2: channel 4: rcvd close
debug3: channel 4: will not send data after close
debug2: channel 4: is dead
debug2: channel 4: garbage collecting
debug1: channel 4: free: x11, nchannels 5
debug3: channel 4: status: The following connections are open:
  #0 client-session (t4 r0 i0/0 o0/0 fd 4/5 cc -1)
  #1 x11 (t4 r2 i0/0 o0/0 fd 7/7 cc -1)
  #2 x11 (t4 r3 i0/0 o0/0 fd 8/8 cc -1)
  #3 x11 (t4 r4 i0/0 o0/0 fd 9/9 cc -1)
  #4 x11 (t4 r5 i3/0 o3/0 fd 10/10 cc -1)

debug2: channel 3: rcvd adjust 36856
```


----------

